# Equipos de Discoteca



## xthanatosx (Mar 21, 2006)

Alguien sabe algo sobre equipos de discoteca. entiéndase amplificador. sistemas de luces. sobre todo el laser. alguien tiene o sabe como diseñar el laser de la discoteca, es que tengo un modelo pero es muy simple, asi que si alguien por favor me podria enviar algunos modelos para armar.

se lo agradeceria desde ya. 

bye


----------



## caliche (Mar 22, 2006)

Puedes conseguir un excelente efecto dirigiendo el has de un diodo laser, ojala de unos 5 o 10 mw a un prisma de multiples caras que se encuentre en movimiento.

Puedes tambien hacer montas espejos en motores de paso previamente controlados para dar secuencias determinadas. Al utilizar 2 motores uno para el eje X y el otro para el eje Y puedes hacer multiples figuras.

Saludos.


----------



## xthanatosx (Mar 22, 2006)

muchas gracias por la idea ... por fa sabes donde podria conseguir esos diodos laser ? =S jejejeje disculpa la molestia y muchas gracias =)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 22, 2006)

Date una pasada por esta pagina, ahí encontraras una buena variedad de modulos laser:

http://www.lasermate.com/GRImodule.htm

Saludos.


----------



## xthanatosx (Mar 23, 2006)

muchisimas gracias !!!


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 13, 2007)

conseguiste hacer tu luz laser¿?¿?¿? estoy muy interesado en ese tema pues llevo una disco movil y el tema del laser es genial con  la maquina de humo.

un saludo

guille dj


iwalmente si alguien tiene información de como construir una luz laser que me ayuda porfa.

xau


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 16, 2007)

Dependiendo del estilo de local que vayas a realizar, te aconsejo que te mires los nuevos PAR56LED, RGB. Estos focos apenas tienen consumo, tienen larga vida y te permiten todo el espectro de colores, todo ello controlado por DMX y programable.

Tambien te aconsejo iluminación móvil, bien sea con cabezas móviles spot 250 con lamparas de descarga, como skanners con lámpara MSI 250 con lamparas de descarga.

El tema del laser no te lo aconsejo como único efecto. Es un efecto espectacular, sin duda, pero a la que lleves media hora dando caña al láser vas a cansar al publico. Es un efecto espectacular pero cansino.

Es como el megatrón, el efecto que lanza un chorro de aire frio en pocos segundos, convirtiendo la pista en una nevera durante un momento. son efectos espectaculares, para un momento y vale.

Date una vuelta por varios distribuidores online, tipo THOMANN, MUSICSTORE,. hay una gran variedad. Si vas a empezar ahora con la discoteca, no busques efectos caros e inútiles. Eso ya llegará. de momento crea buen ambiente sin desperdiciar recursos.

No te recomiendo Iluminación Par mas que para cegadoras. Una máquina de humo será suficiente para acentuar los efectos en tu sala.

Sobretodo informaciónrmate acerca de la iluminación DMX, ya que mediante un cable de señal de control podrás controlar toda la sala y colores de iluminacion.

Saludos.


----------

